# Service/Therapy Dog Certifications



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone know what it takes to certify a dog as a Service or Therapy Dog? I know under the ADA you can take a service dog anywhere and never have to disclose your illness nor show proof of the dog being a certified dog.... but certification adds credibility because, from speaking with people with service dogs, most people don't understand ADA laws so still deny access or inquire about service dogs.

I thought it would be kinda cool to certify a dog as a Therapy dog, I doubt it requires much more than good obedience? Was just curious as to where one would go for this, as well as what requirements are. I know you don't need to be disabled to have a therapy dog, you can own a therapy dog to visit hospitals and let people pet your dog too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike, I think the AKC web page has the infor for the temperment test and the therapy. One big problem. No bite trained dogs allowed. I personelly think this is crazy. If a dog is PROPERLY trained in bite work, it also knows when NOT to bite.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike,

Here is a link to what I hope is some helpful information.

http://www.therapydogs.com 

Give it a try. If that isn't what you are looking for let me know I may be able to come up with a couple of other things.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Mike, I think the AKC web page has the infor for the temperment test and the therapy. One big problem. No bite trained dogs allowed. I personelly think this is crazy. If a dog is PROPERLY trained in bite work, it also knows when NOT to bite.


What if you \"don't tell them\"? LOL. I've met people before with dogs with all sorts of titles, incl service/therapy titles that have dabbled in protection work.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I went through that when I was on a SAR team with Thunder. MOST of the team had enough faith in my training that it didn't bother them. They all loved my dog. It only takes one person to mess things up though. I personelly didn't think any of the bodies we located, had a big worry about being bitten. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I train therapy dogs currently, and have trained a few service dogs, and it doesn't take much legal stuff. According to local law (Central Florida), a service dog doesn't need to be certified through anyone (something the Delta Society, Canine Companions, etc. doesn't want you to know). There are even dogs that are owner trained service dogs(OTSD).
My therapy dogs are trained much like service dogs, except when their vest comes off, they're done working. I'll train any bite-trained dog that passes my temperament test. I use the CGC for my therapy dogs with a few additives.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I train therapy dogs currently, and have trained a few service dogs, and it doesn't take much legal stuff. According to local law (Central Florida), a service dog doesn't need to be certified through anyone (something the Delta Society, Canine Companions, etc. doesn't want you to know). There are even dogs that are owner trained service dogs(OTSD).
My therapy dogs are trained much like service dogs, except when their vest comes off, they're done working. I'll train any bite-trained dog that passes my temperament test. I use the CGC for my therapy dogs with a few additives.
Never trust AKCs website (except when looking for my name under CGC Evaluators :wink: ). Just like never trust an AKC-bred GSD's hips.
Mike, contact me if you want to do some therapy dog work.


----------



## Jacob Tallmon (Aug 13, 2006)

Sarah, what temperments do you look for in a therapy dog? I assume fairly stable, not sharp or skittish...?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah is right. If you read the Americans With Disabilities Act, you will see a service dog does not have to be registered through any organization in order to qualify as a service dog. Also, a disabled person does not have to advise what the dog is trained for, nor does the dog have to wear declarative vests or collars. I believe this federal law supercedes any state law.


----------

